#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Память прошлых жизней (past life memories)

## Дима Чабсунчин

Небольшая предыстория.

Доктор Ян Стивенсон (Jan Stevenson) опрашивал детей, помнят ли они что-то из своих прошлых жизней.

«Стивенсон был главой отделения неврологии и психиатрии в медицинском колледже Университета Вирджинии. К 1987 году в архивах Стивенсона собралось около трех тысяч случаев детских воспоминаний, и чуть больше половины этих случаев считаются "доказанными" (т. е. воспоминания ребенка о прошлой жизни получили вполне весомое подтверждение).

Впервые его исследования привлекли внимание широкой публики в 1960 году, когда он выпустил статью под названием "Свидетельства о выживании сознания, почерпнутые из воспоминаний о предыдущих воплощениях". Статья получила престижную премию Американского общества поддержки психологических исследований.

Доказательства существования реинкарнации, сходные с теми, которые нашел Ян Стивенсон, можно найти в знаменитых записях Блоксхэма (Arnall Bloxham) - гипнотерапевта из Кардиффа в Уэльсе. Блоксхэм убежден в том, что многие его пациенты в состоянии гипноза вспоминали и заново переживали события своих прошлых жизней. В отличие от Стивенсона, Блоксхэм всегда верил в реинкарнацию, но, тем не менее, результаты его работ вполне объективны и заслуживают пристального внимания. Телепродюсер Джеффри Айверсон (Jeffrey Iverson) написал книгу, посвященную экспериментам Блоксхэма; по материалам записей был снят документальный фильм.» (http://spiritual.ru/relig/reinkmir7.html)

Несколько лет назад по телевизору я видел этот фильм, снятый Австралийским телевидением. Четыре обыкновенные домохозяйки из Сиднея, выбранные наугад, под гипнозом вспомнили свои прошлые жизни. (http://istina.rin.ru/cgi-bin/print.pl?sait=1&id=3551)

И вот сегодня я нашёл в Интернете любопытную статью: «Канадка утверждает, что является реинкарнацией Мэрилин Монро».  :Smilie: 

http://www.news.rin.ru/news///83656/2//

Сразу оговорюсь, что я не призываю никого заниматься past life regression. Считаю, что это скорее вредно, чем полезно.

Это так просто - информация к сведению.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> А знаете почему я сейчас провоцирую вас на спор - у меня чешутся руки опровергнуть энтерналистический подход другой вашей школы - школы Оле Нидала, о его "героизме" в военных действиях в Тибете.


Вообще заявление несколько смелое... Насколько я помню, прошлые жизни понмят святые и боги начаная от мира 33-х... Соответственно, Оле претендует на святость...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Вообще заявление несколько смелое... Насколько я помню, прошлые жизни понмят святые и боги начаная от мира 33-х... Соответственно, Оле претендует на святость...


Цитата: "В архивах Стивенсона собралось около трех тысяч случаев детских воспоминаний, и чуть больше половины этих случаев считаются "доказанными" (т. е. воспоминания ребенка о прошлой жизни получили вполне весомое подтверждение)."

Видимо, эти дети тоже были богами 33-х небес или святыми.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Те 3000 детей, которые имели воспоминания из прошлых жизней (половина из этих случав были проверены на достоверность), опрошенных доктором Стивенсоном, видимо, тоже были богами 33-х небес или святыми.


Блин, ну как можно на подобную фигню реагировать?

Ну прочтите хотябы нормальные книги, ну хоть Абхидхармакошу, где изложено, когда, в какой момент и почему у живого существа память пресекается... И какие классы живых существ обладают памятью о прошлых рождениях.

Может после этого чуть уменьшиться количество "героев в военных действиях в Тибете."

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Блин, ну как можно на подобную фигню реагировать?


Мдааа. Видимо, этот случай Вас тоже не впечатлил?

"Случилось так, что в 1983 году теория реинкарнации получила еще одно веское доказательство, которое пришло на этот раз из Англии. Гипнотизер из Ливерпуля Джо Китон уже провел несколько сотен экспериментов по возвращению в прошлые жизни, когда с ним встретился лондонский журналист Рей Брайант. Газета, в которой он работал, поручила ему написать серию статей о паранормальных явлениях, одну из них он решил посвятить реинкарнации. Чтобы все выглядело более достоверным, он предложил гипнотизеру вернуть его самого в прошлую жизнь, чтобы он смог описать свои собственные ощущения. Хотя Брайант никогда прежде не подвергался гипнозу, Китон решил удовлетворить его просьбу.

Этот случай оказался самым удивительным из практики Китона.

Под гипнозом Брайант вспомнил несколько своих прошлых жизней, включая ту, когда он сражался как солдат Робен Стаффорд в Крымскую войну, а потом вернулся в Англию и стал лодочником на Темзе. Как вспоминал Брайант, Стаффорд родился в 1822 году в Брайдхелмстоне (Брайтоне) и утонул в 1879 году в Ист-Энде в Лондоне.

Во время этого эксперимента лондонский журналист стал говорить более низким голосом с ланкастерским акцентом, что свидетельствовало о том, что Стаффорд большую часть жизни провел на севере Англии. Хотя все это было ошеломляюще, хотелось найти реальные доказательства, поэтому присутствовавшие при эксперименте члены команды Китона Эндрю и Маргарет Селби решили найти документальное подтверждение существования этого человека.

И им повезло: в библиотеке Гилдхолл, Лондон, они нашли список раненых и убитых в Крымскую войну. Среди других значился и сержант Робен Стаффорд, тогда служивший в 47-м Ланкастерском пехотном полку, он был ранен в руку в битве при Каррисе, в незначительной перестрелке, которая имела место при осаде Севастополя. Также там содержались сведения о дальнейшей карьере сержанта Стаффорда, он был награжден медалями за отвагу и вышел в увольнение по состоянию здоровья. На следующем сеансе Рей Брайант сам рассказал обо всех этих подробностях.

Дата, место и название битвы при Каррисе, обозначенные "Стаффордом", так же как и другие факты его жизни, были абсолютно верны.

Таким образом, поиски Селбисов приближались к концу. Проведя несколько дней в Генеральном бюро регистрации рождения, смерти и бракосочетаний, они наконец нашли свидетельство о смерти Рьюбена Стаффорда, в котором говорилось, что он действительно утонул (был ли это несчастный случай или все было подстроено - не установлено) и похоронен на бедняцком кладбище в Ист-Хэме. Дата смерти и захоронения также была точно названа Реем Брайантом во время сеанса."

http://istina.rin.ru/cgi-bin/print.pl?sait=1&id=3551

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Меня подобные вещи абсолютно не впечатляют, так же как многочисленные свидельства ауры, инопланетян, случаев обнаружения Шамбалы и проч.

Есть доктрина буддийская, в ней есть своя система доказательств и прочего. И зачем пытаться ничерта в ней не разобравшись навешивать на нее какие-то "доказательства", которые таковыми не являются?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Есть доктрина буддийская, в ней есть своя система доказательств и прочего. И зачем пытаться ничерта в ней не разобравшись навешивать на нее какие-то "доказательства", которые таковыми не являются?


Я не понимаю, что Вы хотите опровергнуть в помощью "Абдхидхармы"? Реальные факты?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Я не понимаю, что Вы хотите опровергнуть в помощью "Абдхидхармы"? Реальные факты?


Это действительно реальные факты? Про перерождение Мерлин Монро и иже с ним? :-) Ну-ну... 

А вообще, если Вы чуть-чуть подумаете, то сможете сделать довольно забавный вывод о том, что если эти "реальные факты" реальны -- то они опровергают буддийскую доктрину...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Это действительно реальные факты? Про перерождение Мерлин Монро и иже с ним? :-) Ну-ну...


Вы по-русски умеете читать? 

Цитата: "В архивах Стивенсона собралось около трех тысяч случаев детских воспоминаний, и чуть больше половины этих случаев считаются доказанными (т.е. воспоминания ребенка о прошлой жизни получили подтверждение)."

Вы читали архивы Стивенсона? 

Мне не понятен Ваш обличающий пафос. Вы что, не допускаете возможность воспоминаний из прошлой жизни?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Вы по-русски умеете читать? 

Немного... 

> Цитата: "В архивах Стивенсона собралось около трех тысяч случаев детских воспоминаний, и чуть больше половины этих случаев считаются доказанными (т.е. воспоминания ребенка о прошлой жизни получили подтверждение)."

А на заборе тоже написано. И что? Где доказательства то? Ерунда это все, даже обсуждать не охота.

> Вы читали архивы Стивенсона? 

Нет конечно. Предпочитаю других авторов. Б. Шакьямуни например, или Г. Васубандху.

> Мне не понятен Ваш обличающий пафос. Вы что, не допускаете возможность воспоминаний из прошлой жизни?

В таком виде -- нет. И я Вам уже писал, что неплохо было бы прочесть нормальную книгу, и выяснить из нее, что, куда, как перерождается, что при этом сохраняется и т.д.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А на заборе тоже написано. И что? Где доказательства то? Ерунда это все, даже обсуждать не охота.
> 
> > Вы читали архивы Стивенсона? 
> 
> Нет конечно. Предпочитаю других авторов. Б. Шакьямуни например, или Г. Васубандху.


Ответ в стиле: "Я сам Пастернака не читал, но не согласен с автором".




> В таком виде -- нет. И я Вам уже писал, что неплохо было бы прочесть нормальную книгу, и выяснить из нее, что, куда, как перерождается, что при этом сохраняется и т.д.


Значит, Оле обманывает, что помнит кое-что из своей предыдущей жизни?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Мда. "Чем дальше, тем чудесачее и чудесачее", - подумала Алиса.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Значит, Оле обманывает, что помнит кое-что из своей предыдущей жизни?


Хм... Посмотрите несколькими постами выше. Я написал, что если он помнит, то он претендует на святость. 

Дальше можно сделать 2 вывода. Либо он святой, и тогда говорит правду, либо он не святой, и тогда лжет...

----------


## Антон Николаев

А есть и такие оригиналы, которые под гипнозом заставляют людей вспомнить не только прошедшие, но и будущие жизни:

Noted psychiatrist Brian Weiss made headlines with his pioneering research on the healing power of past-life therapy in his million-copy bestseller, Many Lives, Many Masters. Now, in his astounding and groundbreaking new book, Dr. Weiss reveals how our future lives can actually transform us in the present.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Хм... Посмотрите несколькими постами выше. Я написал, что если он помнит, то он претендует на святость. 
> Дальше можно сделать 2 вывода. Либо он святой, и тогда говорит правду, либо он не святой, и тогда лжет...


Ваша мысль стала понятнее.   :Smilie:  

Интересно. Тогда, что вкладывается в термин "святой" и какое слово на санскрите ему соответствует?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Ваша мысль стала понятнее.   
> 
> Интересно. Тогда, что вкладывается в термин "святой" и какое слово на санскрите ему соответствует?


Архат (вошедший в поток) и выше.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А есть и такие оригиналы, которые под гипнозом заставляют людей вспомнить не только прошедшие, но и будущие жизни:


Как интересно устроен ум. Я изначально не собирался вступать в полемику относительно достоверности или недостоверности этой информации. Просто статья показалась любопытной. Пусть каждый делает выводы какие хочет.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Архат (вошедший в поток) и выше.


А Бодхисаттвы к ним относятся?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Я ж написал "... и выше".

Короче, 4-е типа архатов, бодхисаттвы, будды. Все они относятся к святым (арья)

Может хоть какую нибудь книжку прочтете? Ну хоть самую простую, чтобы знать, кто к святым относится?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Я ж написал "... и выше".
> Короче, 4-е типа архатов, бодхисаттвы, будды. Все они относятся к святым (арья)


Мне казалось, что "святой" это скорее христианский термин. Св. Серафим, например. Насчёт арьев в курсе. 




> Может хоть какую нибудь книжку прочтете? Ну хоть самую простую, чтобы знать, кто к святым относится?


Намёк понят. Слив защитан. Типо куды со свиным рылом в калашные ряды?  :Wink:  
Ладно, я не в обиде.

----------


## Aлександр Г.

* Дальше можно сделать 2 вывода. Либо он святой, и тогда говорит правду, либо он не святой, и тогда лжет...

а почему не предположить некий третий вариант:

святой - помнит всегда, обычно

не святой - не помнит никогда, обычно

а необычные ситуации тоже иногда возникают, в силу разных обстоятельств 

---

и речь идет о сознательной "памяти"

а про несознательную память, как то с помощью психо-неврологического вмешательства -- об этом у Г. Васубандху возможно и не написано

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> * Дальше можно сделать 2 вывода. Либо он святой, и тогда говорит правду, либо он не святой, и тогда лжет...
> 
> а почему не предположить некий третий вариант:
> 
> святой - помнит всегда, обычно
> 
> не святой - не помнит никогда, обычно
> 
> а необычные ситуации тоже иногда возникают, в силу разных обстоятельств 
> ...


Мда... Ну что ж... Еще может быть кого-то послать книжки поизучать? Ну хоть чуть-чуть? Ну пожалуйста! 

Когда тело умирает, вместе с ним распадается то, что называется памятью... Какими нафик сихо-неврологическими вмешательствами можно их обратно достать? 

А еще вопрос... Если в прошлой жизни был козявкой (что очень вероятно)... У нее как с памятью дела? Каким вмешательством их можно восстановить?

----------


## Aлександр Г.

Но ведь есть же такое понятие как Алайя Виджняна или Сокровищница (пишу по памяти), и эта структура не расподается во время смерти, и в ней  накапливается опыт многих жизней.

Разве не так?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Но ведь есть же такое понятие как Алайя Виджняна или Сокровищница (пишу по памяти), и эта структура не расподается во время смерти, и в ней  накапливается опыт многих жизней.
> 
> Разве не так?


Ох... Алая-виджняну признает только одна школа -- Йогачары, следующие текстам... Йогачары, следующие логике и Мадхъямики не признают...
Но это лирическое отступление...

Накапливает. Опыт. Но никто ж не говорит про зрительную/обанятельную/осязательную и пр. память? Правда? Опыт там накапливается. Склонности. Но никак не зрительная память. Соответственно, воплощение Мерлин Монро (если оно даже есть :-) ) не могло бы вспомнить (как на него не воздействуй) что оно было блондинкой...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Ох... Алая-виджняну признает только одна школа -- Йогачары...


Tashi_Tsering, интересно, а как Вы объясните тот факт, что у некоторых людей менялся тембр голоса и они начинали говорить на языках, которым прежде никогда не обучались, как в том случае с сиднейской домохозяйкой? Она никогда не изучала французский и уж тем более, не подозревала, что говорит на старо-французском наречии, на котором сами французы уже не говорят несколько веков. Тоже подтасовка?

----------


## Ануруддха

По-моему во вспоминаниях прошлых жизней нет ничего необычного. Поскольку память о прошлых жизнях  есть (где она находится вопрос тонкий), и Будда Шакьямуни на это неоднократно указывал, то значит это знание может быть обнаружно. Если не ошибаюсь, то не так давно ЕСДЛ призывал провести анализ воспоминаний индийской девочки. Необычных фактов приводят много и просто отмахнуться от них нельзя.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Вопрос на самом деле интересный. Ведь с одной стороны в текстах говорится о том, что воспоминание прошлых жизней - великое достижение, а с другой стороны не так уж редко мы слышим о таких случаях воспоминаний прошлых воплощений.

И я у кого-то из современных учителей читал, что мол среди тибетских детей такие воспоминания - обычное дело.

----------


## Gonzo

Простите, я немного в сторону уведу?..

А почему бы не попытаться вспомнить свои собственные предшествующие этой жизни. Не со слов, а совершенно самостоятельно. Не в полемике ( верю/не верю ), а на деле доказав самим себе наличие/отсутствие этого "явления". Причем тут ни посвящений не надо, ни специальных техник, ни разрешений и помощь ничья не потребуется.

Например так...
Находится предмет, картина, портрет, фото и пр. ( В музее или ещё где, часто случайно, но такой случай, если его искать предоставится очень быстро!   ) Т.е. ищется "то", что никак нельзя было увидеть в этой жизни, но данная... "форма" - именно Вам совершенно знакома и узнаваема. Затем протяните "цепочку"... как бы это получше сказать... т.е. надо найти, то, что с исходной формой связано и также абсолютно легко узнается. И, разумеется, не имеет ничего общего с нынешней жизнью. Понятно почему это важно. Доказывается же не "кому-то", а исключительно "самому себе". Тут надо точно всё знать.  :Smilie:  Причем надо наверняка убедиться. Появятся и язык(и), и места, и события, которые не могли быть известны в этой жизни.

Очень интересно! Правда, практического смысла - никакого...

И никаких чудес или особой избранности не потребуется. Это всем доступно!

Зы: Да, способов и методик много. И я не специалист и не знаток в данном вопросе. Тот способ, что я описал мной проверен, но... это ни о чём не говорит. То, что подошло мне, может кому-то не подойти. Т.е. я бы не рекомендовал... Словом... Действительно ищущий - найдет. А мне, уже, доказательства не требуются.

----------


## Буль

Интересно, а где же эта память о прошлых жизнях хранится?

----------


## Aлександр Г.

* Интересно, а где же эта память о прошлых жизнях хранится?

А где сознание находится?

Наверное не "где", а "как-то"  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Интересно, а где же эта память о прошлых жизнях хранится?


Думаю, там же где и наш "теперяшний" ум.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> А где сознание находится?


Ну сознание находится в голове (в мозге) - а вот где находится память о прошлых жизнях - ума не приложу...

----------


## Буль

> Думаю, там же где и наш "теперяшний" ум.


Получается что мой мозг целиком перенёсся из моего прошлого воплощения?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Получается что мой мозг целиком перенёсся из моего прошлого воплощения?


Моск тут ни при чём. Моск и тело - это hardware, а сознание - это soft. Прослойка сознания, связанная с обычным состоянием бодрствования, это лишь вершина - айсберга.

----------


## Буль

> Моск тут ни при чём. Моск и тело - это hardware, а сознание - это soft. Прослойка сознания, связанная с физическим мозгом, это лишь вершина - айсберга. Многие процессы, протекающие в наших телах, мы не контролируем и не осознаём.


Простите, но из Вашего объяснения я так и не понял *где физически* хранится информация о прошлых жизнях?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Простите, но из Вашего объяснения я так и не понял *где физически* хранится информация о прошлых жизнях?


А где обычно хранят soft? На компакт-дисках, наверно. (Шутка.) 

Вероятно, есть некий носитель информации.

----------


## Буль

> Вероятно, есть некий носитель информации.


Я думаю что начинать дискуссии о существовании памяти прошлых жизней нужно только после того когда будет найден носитель информации, но не ранее.

Мне видится что перенести память о прошлых жизнях в новый мозг невозможно чисто физически.

----------


## Yuki

> Мне видится что перенести память о прошлых жизнях в новый мозг невозможно чисто физически.


А вот эта самая карма - она где?

----------


## Буль

В моем понимании карма - это результат приобретенных привычек, образа мышления а так же влияние окружающего мира. Другими словами карма - это не информация, в отличие от памяти о прошлых жизнях.

----------


## Александр Бережной

> Ну сознание находится в голове (в мозге) - а вот где находится память о прошлых жизнях - ума не приложу...


Не факт, кстати, на счет мозга.

----------


## Melnik

> Простите, но из Вашего объяснения я так и не понял *где физически* хранится информация о прошлых жизнях?


в вашем сознании. 
ибо если б не было таких прошлых жизней, не было бы и такого вашего сознания.

просто наши омрачения, неправильное понимание самих себя, не даёт нам увидеть всю цепочку

----------


## Павел Костылев

> Блин, ну как можно на подобную фигню реагировать?
> 
> Ну прочтите хотябы нормальные книги, ну хоть Абхидхармакошу, где изложено, когда, в какой момент и почему у живого существа память пресекается... И какие классы живых существ обладают памятью о прошлых рождениях.
> 
> Может после этого чуть уменьшиться количество "героев в военных действиях в Тибете."


Логика за гранью фантастики:
Тезис 1. В "Абхидхармакоше" написана истина в последней инстанции;
Тезис 2. Обычные дети не могут, согласно, "Абхидхармакоше", помнить свои прошлые жизни;
Тезис 3. Следовательно, если доказываются факты, когда обычные дети помнят свои прошлые жизни, этого не может быть, потому что см. Тезис 1.

Явственные проблемы линейной логики, не дотягивающей даже до восьмичленной нагарджуновской. Странно читать. 
Варианты навскидку:
1) в "Абхидхармакоше" написано то, во что верил ортодоксальный буддист раннего средневековья, поэтому многое в ней истинно, некоторое нет;
2) ...некоторое - метафора;
3) ...некоторое с тех пор изменилось, потому что люди меняются;
4) "Абхидхармакоша" написана для людей с определеннымуровнем понимания...
и прочая, прочая, прочая.

----------


## Буль

> в вашем сознании.


Очевидно что сознание - продукт деятельности мозга, и так же очевидно что мой мозг не был заимствован мною из моей прошлой жизни. Каким же образом туда попала память о моих прошлых жизнях?




> ибо если б не было таких прошлых жизней, не было бы и такого вашего сознания.


Простите, из чего же следует столь ошеломительный вывод?




> просто наши омрачения, неправильное понимание самих себя, не даёт нам увидеть всю цепочку


Увидеть всю цепочку чего? Перемещения и хранения памяти памяти индивидуума о его прошлой жизни?

----------


## Александр Бережной

Я вот отказываюсь понимать, откуда такая уверенность, что сознание хранится в мозгу или порождается мозгом? Якубович не порождается телевизором, и даже в нем не находится, ага. =)

----------


## Lusia

сознание- не продукт деятельности мозга.
даже на уровне тела есть генетическая память обо всех наших предках за миллионы лет.
почему бы в сознании не оставаться  памяти о прошлых жизнях?

----------


## Melnik

> Очевидно что сознание - продукт деятельности мозга, и так же очевидно что мой мозг не был заимствован мною из моей прошлой жизни. Каким же образом туда попала память о моих прошлых жизнях?
> Простите, из чего же следует столь ошеломительный вывод?


под сознанием я не подразумеваю только работу мозга как набор нейронов.
если бы отпечатков предыдущих жизней не было в вашем сознании, то зачем нам все предыдущие жизни? 
это получается христианство, родился - и вперёд. 





> Увидеть всю цепочку чего? Перемещения и хранения памяти памяти индивидуума о его прошлой жизни?


цепочку причин и следствий для рождений и сопровождающие это все явления.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Кста... Хороший способ проверить, какими "непринятыми душой" смертями приходилось умирать - это перетряхнуть все свои фобии насчет водобоязни, страха высоты, смерти на костре, "зажатия" возле высокой каменной стены и пр. и пр. и пр. Главное, чтобы присутствовали существенные эмоции страха. Углубившись в найденое и идя "по ветру" эмоций, хранящихся в этих анти-фантазиях, можно добраться и до некоторых подробностей. Имхо, большая доля вероятности того, что будут вспоминаться именно "свои" прошлые жизни.

----------


## Lusia

скорее мозг находится в сознании)))

----------


## Буль

> Я вот отказываюсь понимать, откуда такая уверенность, что сознание хранится в мозгу или порождается мозгом? Якубович не порождается телевизором, и даже в нем не находится, ага. =)


Потому что Якубович не будет проявляться в телевизоре без внешнего воздействия (телесигнала) однако же сознание очевидно не возникает от внешнего воздействия известных видов сигналов. У Вас есть другая информация на этот счёт?

----------


## Павел Костылев

*сознание и мозг*
большая философская проблема, однако
порождающая физикалистов, материалистов, идеалистов и прочих истов

мне кажется, что лучше (в данном случае) сохранить благородное молчание об этом и заниматься практикой
но это, разумеется, не отменяет _интересности_ и _притягательности_ подобных дискуссий  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> если бы отпечатков предыдущих жизней не было в вашем сознании, то зачем нам все предыдущие жизни?


Не знаю. Я не уверен в наличии отпечатков предыдущей жизни в моём сознании, как не уверен и в том что они у меня были




> цепочку причин и следствий для рождений и сопровождающие это все явления.


Насколько я понимаю информация о цепочках рождений у буддистов является всего лишь верой, не более

----------


## Melnik

я никак не подберу слово на русском для обозначения "нашего" сознания - осознавание, пространство ума, осознавание сознания, ...

Наверное самый точный термин - наша жизнь, все те условия, что есть и осознавние этого.

----------


## Буль

> сознание- не продукт деятельности мозга.
> даже на уровне тела есть генетическая память обо всех наших предках за миллионы лет.


Генная память - это особый вид памяти оставшийся от Ваших предков, но это не Ваша память о Ваших прошлых жизнях.




> почему бы в сознании не оставаться  памяти о прошлых жизнях?


Потому что генная память имеет очевидную цепочку передачи от родителей к детям, но по моей информации память о прошлых жизнях такой цепочки не имеет

----------


## Александр Бережной

> Потому что Якубович не будет проявляться в телевизоре без внешнего воздействия (телесигнала) однако же сознание очевидно не возникает от внешнего воздействия известных видов сигналов. У Вас есть другая информация на этот счёт?


Это и науке-то неизвестно, не то что мне. Я просто хочу отметить, что далеко не факт, что сознание порождается мозгом, а не наоборот.

----------


## Буль

> Кста... Хороший способ проверить, какими "непринятыми душой" смертями приходилось умирать - это перетряхнуть все свои фобии насчет водобоязни, страха высоты, смерти на костре, "зажатия" возле высокой каменной стены и пр. и пр. и пр. Главное, чтобы присутствовали существенные эмоции страха. Углубившись в найденое и идя "по ветру" эмоций, хранящихся в этих анти-фантазиях, можно добраться и до некоторых подробностей. Имхо, большая доля вероятности того, что будут вспоминаться именно "свои" прошлые жизни.


С таким же успехом можно утверждать что это генная память Ваших предков...

----------


## Буль

> Это и науке-то неизвестно, не то что мне. Я просто хочу отметить, что далеко не факт, что сознание порождается мозгом, а не наоборот.


Ну, в общем-то сейчас речь не об этом  :Smilie:

----------


## Melnik

> Не знаю. Я не уверен в наличии отпечатков предыдущей жизни в моём сознании, как не уверен и в том что они у меня были
> 
> 
> 
> Насколько я понимаю информация о цепочках рождений у буддистов является всего лишь верой, не более


вот те раз - подумал Штирлиц.
верой?
 вроде как в буддизме вообще ничто не принимается на веру (по крайней мере надолго).

----------


## Буль

> вроде как в буддизме вообще ничто не принимается на веру (по крайней мере надолго).


Если бы это было так - то буддизм был бы наукой, а не религией...

----------


## Melnik

> Если бы это было так - то буддизм был бы наукой, а не религией...


если б нельзя было выразить словами то, что делается в науке, то она превратилась бы в религию.
 :Wink:

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> С таким же успехом можно утверждать что это генная память Ваших предков...


Это вариант только кажется логичным и успешным. На самом деле память случая смерти по определению не может генетически передаваться потомкам.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

> Это вариант только кажется логичным и успешным. На самом деле память случая смерти по определению не может генетически передаваться потомкам.


Я не уверен что кто-то достоверно может помнить случаи смерти. В любом случае вряд ли что-то можно запомнить после потери сознания, а это далеко ещё не смерть.

Страх же смерти объясняется инстинктом самосохранения

Для того, чтобы объяснить фобии и страхи памятью о прошлых жизнях нужно чтобы человек помнил *конкретные* случаи утопления, падения и т.д.

----------


## Буль

Ещё раз поясню свою позицию:

на мой взгляд мы долго и безуспешно будем интерпретировать особенности человеческой психики в надежде найти доказательства и опровержения памяти прошлых жизней. Но пока мы не найдем механику сохранения и передачи этой памяти в новое рождение - неопровержимых доказательств найдено не будет.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Я не уверен что кто-то достоверно может помнить случаи смерти. В любом случае вряд ли что-то можно запомнить после потери сознания, а это далеко ещё не смерть.


По моему, это действительнно так (по крайней мере, на начальных этапах). "Память" в этом смысле милосердна. Но остается вполне себе бесстрастный интеллект, который спокойно может "сложить два и два".




> Страх же смерти объясняется инстинктом самосохранения


Не просто страх смерти - а страх вполне конкретной смерти. Вполне реальный случай, когда человеку жутко представить себе смерть на костре - и одновременно никаких особенных страхов насчет сгореть заживо при пожаре или транспортной катастрофе, что сейчас гораздо более вероятно.




> Для того, чтобы объяснить фобии и страхи памятью о прошлых жизнях нужно чтобы человек помнил *конкретные* случаи утопления, падения и т.д.


Ну так я же об этом и намекаю. Только фобии обычно осознаются раньше воспоминаний о смертях. Потом все становится на свои места.

----------


## Буль

> Не просто страх смерти - а страх вполне конкретной смерти. Вполне реальный случай, когда человеку жутко представить себе смерть на костре - и одновременно никаких особенных страхов насчет сгореть заживо при пожаре или транспортной катастрофе, что сейчас гораздо более вероятно.


Это объясняется импринтированием

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Это объясняется импринтированием


Честно признаюсь, не знаю этого умного слова :-)
А вообще, забавный получается разговор, не правда ли? :-)

----------


## Буль

> Честно признаюсь, не знаю этого умного слова :-)


Нашёл навскидку где можно с этим ознакомиться

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Право, не стоило так волноваться об этом.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Бао, если рассматривать сознание как непрерывный поток энергии, который периодически меняет физические оболочки (и мозг), то память прошлых жизней очень легко может быть объяснена в этой парадигме. Оле говорит, что сознание это не продукт деятельности нейронов мозга. Он сравнивает мозг с  приёмником, а сознание с радиостанцией и радиоволнами.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, если рассматривать сознание как непрерывный поток энергии, который периодически меняет физические оболочки (и мозг), то память прошлых жизней очень легко может быть объяснена в этой парадигме.


Объясните, пожалуйста!




> Оле говорит, что сознание это не продукт деятельности нейронов мозга. Он сравнивает мозг с  приёмником, а сознание с радиостанцией и радиоволнами.


А Оле не поясняет где, по его мнению, находится "радиостанция" и каким образом она что-то "передаёт" мозгу?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Я знаю, где находится эта радиостанция, но не могу выдать всех секретов. Могу рекомендовать почитать книгу "Посвящение и путь освобождения" ламы Целе Нацог Рандрёла, если действительно интересно.

----------


## Буль

> Я знаю, где находится эта радиостанция, но не могу выдать всех секретов.


Почему?




> Могу рекомендовать почитать книгу "Посвящение и путь освобождения" ламы Целе Нацог Рандрёла, если действительно интересно.


Я видел эту книгу. Ничего про место хранения памяти о прошлых жизнях я там не помню. Может быть укажете место?

----------


## Борис

Сознание (в смысле виджняна), как и воспринимаемое нами как материя, есть суть обусловленные скандхи, первая и пятая...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Gonzo

- Аппарат, который тяжелее воздуха не может летать "по определению". ~конец 19 века. 
- Современные знания о человеке и его проявлениях не могут "по определению" быть абсолютными. 
- Современные знания о физическом мире, не могут "по определению" быть абсолютными.
И т.д. ... 

Тут другое интересно. Знание о перерождении полезно или вредно, с точки зрения Буддизма? То, что это реальность, каждый может сам убедиться если уделит этому достаточно времени. Но, нужно ли это? Теоретически - очень интересно! А практически?

ИМХО. Находится там же, где и эссенция ( выжимка ) всего опыта существования "мыслительного (познающего) начала" независимо от смены формы существования. А данное тело тут никакой роли не играет. Как поставщик опыта - да. А как место хранения... Какой смысл привязываться к иллюзорной форме?! Это же туман, декорация. Если во сне, кто-то испытывает некий опыт... 
Разве в этих иллюзорных формах находится мыслительное начало? Или "оно" в том, кто спит и видит сон? 
А как быть с персонажами во сне? Они также существуют. А где накапливается их опыт? В мозгу спящего? Чтобы по его исчезновению - куда перейти? 
Опять же, это мое мнение... 
И в форме, и за её пределами одновременно. Не пропадая никуда и накапливаясь (выжимаясь до максимально "сухого" остатка опыта) вплоть до нирваны.

Неудачно написано, сожалею. Но как-то надо было изложить...

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Тут другое интересно. Знание о перерождении полезно или вредно, с точки зрения Буддизма? То, что это реальность, каждый может сам убедиться если уделит этому достаточно времени. Но, нужно ли это? Теоретически - очень интересно! А практически?


А прахтически это меняет твои взгляды на вроде как весьма желанную бессмертность твоего существования и порождает стойкое желание наконец-то вырваться из крайне утомительного круга существований.

Немного снимает привязанность к этому телу, к этому полу и даже к этой форме человеческого существования. С удивлением начинаешь понимать, что ты человек только временно и относительно. 

Ну и по мелочам - помогает понять некоторые реалии твоей этой-жизни, откуда растут корни многих повторяющихся вещей, хронических неудач, страхов и пр.  Чисто весьма богатый потенциал для "работы над собой" (причем не обязательно в буддийском ключе, может быть вполне сансарное желание на основе прежнего опыта получше обустроиться в этом мире). 
И пр...

----------


## Omu

> если рассматривать сознание как непрерывный поток энергии


Какой именно энергии, поясните, пожалуйста.

----------


## Melnik

> Какой именно энергии, поясните, пожалуйста.


так она ж одна!

----------


## Gonzo

> А прахтически это меняет твои взгляды...


Мои?  :Big Grin:  Мои взгляды так и не изменились.

В этом и отсутствие практического смысла. Достоверное знание своего предыдущего рождения ничего не меняет. Не помогает и не мешает.

>>Добавлено позже...
Обустроиться в этой жизни? На основе опыта той, прошедшей? Я как-то сразу и не понял, о чём это Вы. Абсолютно бесполезно! Разве что кругозор расширился...

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> А прахтически это меняет твои взгляды...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Мои?  Мои взгляды так и не изменились.


Gonzo, ну Вы же должны знать, что в русском языке бывают разные способы, которыми ты можешь выразить свою мысль  :Stick Out Tongue:  




> В этом и отсутствие практического смысла. Достоверное знание своего предыдущего рождения ничего не меняет. Не помогает и не мешает.


Не исключаю, что такое может быть, если эта достоверная информация придет в виде чужого рассказа. Ну, типа кто-то это увидит и расскажет это тебе. Ну Вы сами это понимаете, Gonzo  :Wink:  А когда это воспоминание мягко, но крепко шандарахнет тебя, да еще и в нужный момент... Это немного иначе. 




> Обустроиться в этой жизни? На основе опыта той, прошедшей? Я как-то сразу и не понял, о чём это Вы. Абсолютно бесполезно! Разве что кругозор расширился...


Кругозор он в общем-то только у ума. А для ума, я думаю, вы правы - подобное знание совершенно бесполезно. 
Классная здесь у кого-то подпись: "Сансара. Сделано умом".

----------


## Gonzo

Извините, я не придрался к слову, а сократил цитату, чтобы не приводить её целиком. Неудачно вышло. Согласен. Вроде как я к слову прицепился...

Я говорил о достоверной информации полученной на основе моего собственного опыта, а не вообще и не теоретически. Причем, я специально искал и нашел. А у Вас это было спонтанно?

Кругозор, в смысле дополнительных воспоминаний, ощущений. Мне и нынешних хватает. А вообще, это как фильм просматривать кусочками. С четкими воспоминаниями о запахах, звуках и пр. Ну, не знаю... На меня это не произвело особого впечатления.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Наверное, многое еще зависит и от первоначальных установок и мотивации, которое привело к подобным воспоминаниям.

Я сама не искала. Более того - даже не особенно и верила, в глубине души считая тех, кто говорил о памяти собственных прежних жизней шутниками или... не совсем правдивыми людьми. 
У меня это получилось через другую мотивацию, через очень сильный вопрос  "ПОЧЕМУ?", который не давал мне покоя. (Были определенные сложности во взаимоотношениях с одним человеком, и я совершенно не могла понять ПОЧЕМУ и  С ЧЕГО  на ровном вроде месте получилась такая уродская фигня). И в какое-то ничем особенным не примечательное мгновение пришел ответ - память продавилась вглубь и на поверхности сознания появилась "картинка", "образ" давней, очень давней ситуации с этим человеком, рисунок наших тех с ним отношений и дальше уже разум сообразил, что сейчас он (тот человек) подсознательно пытается отыграть то же самое, что и тогда.  
После этого я уже сознательно стала "вытаскивать" подобные вещи. Потом я заметила, что у меня шли воспоминания, связанные с существенными выборами и решениями (т.с. наиболее существенные кармические узлы). Без подробностей и деталей. Т.с. "краткая кармическая история". Светлая нить с узелками, тянущаяся из прошлого.

Впрочем,  бывает и иначе. Одна моя подруга, с которой мы хорошо вентиллировали наше общее и разницы, обладает только тремя воспоминаниями, но они очень отчетливые и детальные, вплоть до собственного имени и особенностей отличия солдатской и крестьянской обуви. 
Общее у нас - это понимание и полное принятие на себя, нынешнего, ответственности и последствий за поступки, выборы, глупости и слабости себя/его/ее тогдашнего. 
И, кстати, вот это чувство полной ответственности и понимания, что все справедливо и правильно - служит крепким пробным камнем проверки воспоминаний на "иллюзию".  Что если ты тогда надурил - будь добр, не плачь, что сейчас что-то не везет или не получается. Терпеливо исправляй ситуации и развязывай завязанные тобой бог весть когда узлы.

----------

Алик (29.01.2019), Оскольд (03.03.2012)

----------


## Gonzo

Спасибо.

Посыл разный, методика похожа.




> ...полное принятие на себя, нынешнего, ответственности и последствий за поступки, выборы, глупости и слабости себя/его/ее тогдашнего.


Вот это меня совершенно не интересовало. Видимо, специфика традиции. "Прошлого уже нет, будущего ещё нет, а настоящее, _пока я это вот писал_, тоже  исчезло". Меня интересовал сам факт перерождений.

У Вас же - конкретный подход. Очень интересно! Т.е. практический результат Вы получили. Замечательно!

----------


## Schwejk

> Кста... Хороший способ проверить, какими "непринятыми душой" смертями приходилось умирать - это перетряхнуть все свои фобии насчет водобоязни, страха высоты, смерти на костре, "зажатия" возле высокой каменной стены и пр. и пр. и пр. Главное, чтобы присутствовали существенные эмоции страха. Углубившись в найденое и идя "по ветру" эмоций, хранящихся в этих анти-фантазиях, можно добраться и до некоторых подробностей. Имхо, большая доля вероятности того, что будут вспоминаться именно "свои" прошлые жизни.


По-моему,  работать это не будет.
Не могу терпеть, когда меня посторонние люди трогают за горло, ощущения, как у котёнка, которого хватают за шкирку :) .
Да, я видел всякие картинки на тренинге, когда мне в шею попадает стрела и т. п., но, думаю, объяснение такой моей чувствительности гораздо проще – во время родов пуповина обмоталась вокруг этого места, возникло удушье.
Так же и у других страхов людей – чаще всего это или биографический опыт,  опыт очень раннего детства, родовые травмы, возможно, тяжёлый ход протекания беременности отложил свои отпечатки – короче, никакой эзотерики в виде прошлых жизней и т.п..

----------


## До

Schwejk, а страх высоты, это какая должна быть беременость и роды, чтоб он возник?

----------


## До

А вообще, в буддизме, традиционно память не признается достоверным источником познания. Так что воспоминаниями прошлые жизни не доказать. И действительно, как воспоминания отличить от фантазий?

----------


## Schwejk

> Schwejk, а страх высоты, это какая должна быть беременость и роды, чтоб он возник?


А беременность и роды - это только один из факторов.
Что имеется в виду под страхом? 
Фобия, навязчивый страх?
Просто боятся высоты практически все.
Остальные разбиваются...

По поводу беременности и родов – честно скажу, мне лень ковыряться в книжках Грофа или ещё где-нибудь в том направлении, чтобы точно и аргументировано Вам ответить.
Тем более, что практического смысла всё равно нет. :-)
Я вот точно знаю, почему у меня вышеописанные ощущения в области горла, но ощущения всё равно есть! :-)
И, чтобы мои слова не выглядели стопроцентным уходом от вопроса :-) скажу, что любое негативное влияние во время беременности (болезни матери, алкоголь на ранних сроках или во время зачатия, повышение давления и т. д.) приведёт к тем или иным повреждениям плода.
В первую очередь, страдает самое слабое звено – нервная система.
Слабая нервная система способствует тому, что человек будет испытывать фобии и (или) будут проявляться прочие симптомы (повышенная тревожность, депрессии, повышенная утомляемость).

----------


## Евгения Горенко

На всякий случай... Добавлю, если кто-то в теме просто не читал Грофа. 
Гроф выделял три основных "травматогенных" области: *сфера личной биографии* (с которым работает традиционный фрейдовский психоанализ), *перинатальная область* (его собственные разработки плюс Райх и еще, кажется, кто-то, сейчас точно не скажу) и *область прошлых воплощений*.

Вот первая попавшаяся на глаза фраза из его книги ”Путешествия в поисках себя” 
_После этого общего введения я хотел бы описать некоторые специфические аспекты переживания прошлых воплощений, которые особенно интересны и заслуживают внимания исследователей сознания и психики. Люди, переживающие опыт прошлых воплощений, часто узнают интереснейшие детали о времени и культуре, в которые попадают, а иногда и о конкретных исторических событиях. В некоторых случаях не может быть сомнения, что они не могли бы получить эти сведения обычным путем при помощи органов чувств. В этом смысле воспоминания прошлых жизней - подлинно трансперсональные феномены, обеспечивающие прямой и непосредственный доступ к информации о мире._ 

И уже без цитаты - не помню, в какой книге я читала этот его пример, своими словами: его клиент во время сессии вдруг "увидел" тройственные корни каких-то своих болей в спине: первая картина - он в мелком детстве ударился лопаткой; вторая - в процессе продвижения по родовому каналу он как-то умудрился зацепиться ею же за что-то; третья - он умирает на каком-то поле сражения, и в него в лопатке торчит что-то вроде стрелы. 

Имхо, подобные многоуровневости являются наиболее полным объяснением. По крайней мере, для существенных вещей.

----------


## Schwejk

> Имхо, подобные многоуровневости являются наиболее полным объяснением. По крайней мере, для существенных вещей.


Дальше то чего с этим делать? :)
Объяснение есть - а как это интегрировать?
А раздыхиваться гипервентиляцией мне уже чего-то  не хочеться...
Всё равно, что водки выпить.
Водка - лучше :)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Я видел эту книгу. Ничего про место хранения памяти о прошлых жизнях я там не помню. Может быть укажете место?


Ответ на этот вопрос находится на стр. 87. Там, в частности, сказано, что хотя с точки зрения абсолютного смысла, нельзя указать в каком именно месте пребывает ум (аспект пустотности ума), но на относительном уровне ум проявляется в виде света и звука (аспект его ясности). [Поэтому форма тибетских букв/слогов неслучайна.] Эта игра ума спонтанна (аспект непрерывности).

Ещё полезно знать, что происходит после того, как человек сделал последний выдох. Куда устремляются праны и бинду, что происходит потом (в промежуточном состоянии), что в момент зачатия и после. Кароче, нужно представлять хотя бы примерно структуру так называемого «ваджрного тела».

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Дальше то чего с этим делать? 
> Объяснение есть - а как это интегрировать?
> А раздыхиваться гипервентиляцией мне уже чего-то  не хочеться...
> Всё равно, что водки выпить.
> Водка - лучше


Не переживайте вы за того человека. Этим тройным видЕнием он тогда проинтегрировал ситуацию и спина у него больше не болела. Я уж не стала писать об этом в предыдущем сообщении, подумав, что это и так будет понятно.

Кстати о водке... Читала как-то что-то типа статистических наблюдений за результатами холотропки. Так вот, для "дышателей" с бОльшим или меньшим стажем было замечено три основных направления последующего развития: в психологию, в религию и в деградацию до состояния, худшего чем до сеансов.
У меня, к примеру, получилась религия с крепким креном в психологию.
А у вас?

----------


## Schwejk

> Не переживайте вы за того человека. Этим тройным видЕнием он тогда проинтегрировал ситуацию и спина у него больше не болела.


Ну да, отцы-основатели направлений понапишут. :-)
У меня в последнее время скепсис по поводу книжек с упоминанием случаев исцеления, избавления от проблем и т. д. За время хождения по тренингам я не могу вспомнить, чтобы я или мои друзья от чего-то исцелились и т. п. Хочу сам такое увидеть.
Тренинги эти были в основном по «телеске» - солянка из упражнений телесно-ориентированной терапии. Порой, после интенсивов, когда на полу спортивного зала образовывались лужицы пота :) у меня случались конкретные «приходы», эдакое «сатори», но всё равно, по возращению домой остаешься примерно таким, каким и был.



> Кстати о водке... Читала как-то что-то типа статистических наблюдений за результатами холотропки. Так вот, для "дышателей" с бОльшим или меньшим стажем было замечено три основных направления последующего развития: в психологию, в религию и в деградацию до состояния, худшего чем до сеансов.
> У меня, к примеру, получилась религия с крепким креном в психологию.
> А у вас?


У меня Буддизм был раньше, чем дыхательные техники, а от психологии я, наоборот, с каждым годом всё «открениваюсь», :) притом что есть высшее образование в этой области.
Давным-давно, когда мне было лет 18, я попал на первый в жизни тренинг (то же солянка из разных техник). И там была «медитация» типа, нужно было чего-то представлять под музыку.
Вместо этого я вдруг «умер» :) хотя упражнение было совсем не про то. Полезли трансперсональные образы смерти – путешествие вверх по спирали в виде светящегося существа и т.д., сцены моей смерти в силу разных причин (все – насильственные :) ). Вот после этого захотел узнать о «настоящей» медитации и первой мыслью было: «О, это надо к буддистам идти!».
Так я и попал в московский БЦ Карма Кагью.
А большая часть тренингов была после, они уже ничего принципиально не меняли.
Тусовка, весёлое времяпрепровождение (часто сопровождаемое слезами, соплями и депрессией :) ), новые знакомства – вот и всё, что происходило на тренингах в сухом остатке.
Потом мне стало жаль платить за это деньги :)
Не так давно мы с друзьями сами собрали тренинг и, попав туда после долгого перерыва, я окончательно поставил точку в использовании дыхательных техник. 
Они для меня скорее вредны – теряется стабильность, сильнее, чем, например, от алкоголя, теперь я это особенно ясно увидел.

По поводу деградации – один мой знакомый после тренингов запил по-чёрному, выкарабкался лишь спустя несколько лет. Думаю, нужно крепко подумать, прежде чем идти на тренинг с использованием дыхательных техник, особенно, если туда идёт человек молодой.

Слышал мнение от тренеров, что «холотропка», это что-то вроде хирурга – туда идти можно лишь тогда, когда всё остальное не помогает.

Лама Оле говорил, что если человек после гипервентиляции вспоминает прошлые жизни, может возникнуть шизофрения – будут одновременно существовать несколько личностей.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Ну да, отцы-основатели направлений понапишут. :-)


Швейк, мой собственный опыт говорит мне, что это не очень кармически безопасно переносить свой собственный неудачный опыт в каком-либо деле на это дело как таковое. Позиция "зелен виноград" сама по себе не очень удачная; еще менее удачно постоянно тиражировать её и "запускать в народ". 

В качестве альтернативной практики (которая, как мне вот сейчас подумалось, могла бы принести вам нужный эффект) не задумывались ли вы над ста тысячами простираний нендро? 

Или хотя бы проанализировать сто тысяч причин, по которым вам нельзя... или не нужно... или не стоит... или не получится... - делать эту практику? ;-)

----------


## Schwejk

> Швейк, мой собственный опыт говорит мне,...


Боюсь,  под грузом собственного опыта Вы прочитали то, чего я не говорил.
Например, я не говорил о неудачном опыте - где Вы его отыскали?

Скепсис по поводу книг имеет основания – Фрейд выдумал некоторые истории своих «исцелённых» пациентов, недавно эта история снова упоминалась в связи с последними исследованиями. И есть ощущение трюка при  прочтении книжек Берна. Впрочем, это уж совсем никак  к БФ и поднятой здесь теме не относится.



> В качестве альтернативной практики (которая, как мне вот сейчас подумалось, могла бы принести вам нужный эффект) не задумывались ли вы над ста тысячами простираний нендро?


Как, Вы до сих пор не выполнили практику на 8 Кармапу?!
Немедленно садитесь практиковать, пока не достигните нужного эффекта!

Нелепо это, Евгения.
Сами нашли у меня какую то проблему, потом придумали лечение – простирания.
Блин, откуда такая уверенность, что я их не сделал? И вообще, что они мне для чего-то (одного Вам известного) нужны прямо сейчас?




> Или хотя бы проанализировать сто тысяч причин, по которым вам нельзя... или не нужно... или не стоит... или не получится... - делать эту практику? ;-)


Последний раз  практиковал 30 минут назад и у меня на то есть 1000 000 причин :) Только это не Нёндро, уж извините.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Боюсь,  под грузом собственного опыта Вы прочитали то, чего я не говорил.
> Например, я не говорил о неудачном опыте - где Вы его отыскали?


Да в ваших же словах - "За время хождения по тренингам я не могу вспомнить, чтобы я или мои друзья от чего-то исцелились и т. п."  :Smilie:  
Понимаете, мне лично есть с чем сравнивать эти ваши слова.




> Скепсис по поводу книг имеет основания – Фрейд выдумал некоторые истории своих «исцелённых» пациентов, недавно эта история снова упоминалась в связи с последними исследованиями. И есть ощущение трюка при  прочтении книжек Берна. Впрочем, это уж совсем никак  к БФ и поднятой здесь теме не относится.


Не знаю насчет Фрейда. А насчет практики Грофа имею собственный опыт - и кое-какие наблюдения за другими людьми. В том числе мне приходилось видеть людей, не прошедших далеко и ничего такого не вынесших оттуда. 
Но это не повод им распространять свой личный опыт на всю практику. 




> Блин, откуда такая уверенность, что я их не сделал? И вообще, что они мне для чего-то (одного Вам известного) нужны прямо сейчас?


Не уверенность. Предположение. 

Ладно, признаю, что немного... э-э... превысила свои права. Или возможности. 

Кстати, по-моему мы немного вышли в оффтоп. Если действительно есть желание продолжить этот разговор, можно продолжить его в одной из тем про холотропку, которые были на этом форуме. Но я не уверена, что это стоит делать.

----------


## Schwejk

> Да в ваших же словах - "За время хождения по тренингам я не могу вспомнить, чтобы я или мои друзья от чего-то исцелились и т. п."


Ну и?
Всё так, но я  не за тем шёл на тренинги поэтому неудачи в том, что я писал, я не вижу – это просто факты.



> Но это не повод им распространять свой личный опыт на всю практику.


Каким это образом вылезли у нас в беседе эти люди?  :Smilie: 
Я так и вовсе не знаю ни одного человека, прошедшего через холотропное дыхание, соответственно, о них и не писал, сам через это (в чистом виде) не проходил.



> Ладно, признаю, что немного... э-э... превысила свои права. Или возможности.


Думаю, ни того, ни другого в данном случае у Вас попросту нет, так что превышать нечего.



> Кстати, по-моему мы немного вышли в оффтоп.


С этим согласен, больше не продолжаю.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Думаю, ни того, ни другого в данном случае у Вас попросту нет, так что превышать нечего.


Ох ты господи, неужели вы обиделись? Ну простите, бога ради...  :Frown:

----------


## Gonzo

*Евгения*, Вы правы. Я постарался внимательнее "просмотреть" то, что знаю о прошлой жизни и некоторые "вещи", видимо, идут ещё оттуда. От мелочей... Скажем я совершенно равнодушен к рыбе, хотя нынешняя жизнь должна была бы приучить к ней. А, вот, в прошлой меня рыба совершенно не интересовала, т.к. её практически не было. И до серьёзного, такого, как стремление жить в определенном окружении и пр. Причем всё это, как искусственно "преувеличивается", так и гасится. Так, что, ИМХО, для практики знание прошлой жизни и её тонкостей не играет роли. То, что контролируется... Или как это лучше сказать... Т.е. неважен источник желания. Будь он из прошлого или из настоящего. Есть желание - гасится желание. А откуда оно пришло...

Спасибо Вам ещё раз. Суток маловато и я, разумеется, ещё покопаюсь в этой области. Но, как я уже говорил, практический смысл отсутствует ( Для меня, конечно. )

Кто-то спрашивал, как отличить реальность от фантазии. Поскольку доказывается не постороннему, а себе... Не для гордости или успеха... То это не гонка на время. Торопиться некуда и делается наверняка. Из прошлого берется то, что не перемещаемо и то, что никак нельзя было увидеть в этой жизни. Это могут быть здания, площади, очертания въезда/выезда в населенный пункт, очертания места реки или озера и т.п. Предметы быта. Что-то из фольклора. Соответственно "вспоминаются" имена, прозвища или особенности известных людей. Делается, по памяти, запись, набросок на бумаге и потом, когда материалы будут появляться, всё сверяется. Ищутся фотографии, туристические проспекты, любительские фото в том же интернете. Это могут быть гравюры, простые рисунки, наброски и т.п. Не особенно сложно, я думаю, можно собрать доказательства, как реальности, так и фантазии. Предположим, что удалось выделить несомненную реальность воспоминаний. А это вполне достижимо! Откуда же ещё такое можно узнать?! "Генетическая память"?  :Smilie: 

Так, что...

А тот, кто считает воспоминание о прошлой жизни невозможными - (ИМХО) имеет на это полное право. Потому как, повторюсь, доказываются такие вещи - себе самому. И кого тогда дурачить?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Но, как я уже говорил, практический смысл отсутствует ( Для меня, конечно. )


Для практики — ну да… В принципе, не столь существенно, на каком огороде выросла картошка, которую ты сейчас жаришь. 

Одно время, помню, я достаточно рьяно подходила к «вытаскиванию» воспоминаний. А  потом заметила, что в конце концов как-то перестала интересоваться поиском нового и обдумыванием старого. Это было интересно… Это расширило кругозор :-) Это дало мне понять, почему я не перевариваю логику пари Паскаля и испытываю ну прямо щемящую ностальгическую грусть к тёплым, летним российским лугам и пыльным дорогам (при том, что практически всю свою жизнь прожила в других республиках и странах)… :-) 

Потом поняла, что это больше похоже на бережное хранение оберток от съеденных конфет… 
... Потому что  если это мгновение просто жить *в полную силу*, то совершенно неважно знать картографию своего пути в это здесь и сейчас. 

Но лучше это понять на своем опыте, а не с чужих слов. А для этого на каком-то этапе вполне может оказаться практически полезным «открытие» воспоминаний. 

Спасибо, Gonzo, за этот разговор…

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Так что воспоминаниями прошлые жизни не доказать. И действительно, как воспоминания отличить от фантазий?


Как говаривала одна наша школьная учительница: смотрим в книгу – видим… сами знаете что. 

Господа скептики, ещё раз обращаю ваше внимание на тот факт, что в исследованиях Яна Стивенсона из более трёх тысяч детских воспоминаний информация проверялась и почти в половине случаев подтвердилась реальными фактами. Как, например, в случае одной индийской девочки, которая в один прекрасный день заявила родителям, что прежде у неё были другие папа и мама. Она назвала своё имя из прошлой жизни и город, в котором жила, а также имена своих прежних родителей. Эта информация была проверена и полностью подтвердилась. По описаниям девочки был найден дом, где она когда-то жила. Её прежние родители подтвердили, что у них действительно был ребенок с таким именем, как назвала эта девочка, и что он умер от какой-то болезни.

Мда, не ожидал. Я понимаю, что некоторым материалистически настроенным людям, сколько не рассказывай о таких случаях, их скепсис достаточно трудно пробить. Но странно, когда эти факты подвергают сомнению буддисты.

Вообще не вижу ничего сверх-естественного в past life regression и знаю методику. Человек вводится в состояние гипноза, и киноленту его жизни отматывают назад до момента входа в утробу (поэтому метод и называется regression) и потом спрашивают, помнит ли он то, что было перед этим. 

Один из лам объяснял, что того же эффекта человек может добиться сам без помощи гипноза. Для этого он должен очень хорошо освоить однонаправленное сосредоточение (шинэ) и в состоянии глубокого погружения постепенно отмотать события текущей жизни назад.

Опять же не советую заниматься ни холотропным дыханием (гипервентиляцией легких), ни регрессией. Они одинаково опасны для психического здоровья. К тому же существует более простой способ. Как сказал Будда Шакьямуни, если хотите узнать, кем вы были в прошлой жизни, посмотрите кто вы теперь. А если хотите узнать, кем будете в будущем, обратите внимание на свои текущие мысли, эмоции и поступки.

----------


## Павел Костылев

> ...К тому же существует более простой способ. Как сказал Будда Шакьямуни, если хотите узнать, кем вы были в прошлой жизни, посмотрите кто вы теперь. А если хотите узнать, кем будете в будущем, обратите внимание на свои текущие мысли, эмоции и поступки.


Да... Сильно же меня в прошлой жизни корячило  :Smilie:  :EEK!:

----------

Игорь Ю (05.02.2019)

----------


## Буль

> Ответ на этот вопрос находится на стр. 87. Там, в частности, сказано, что хотя с точки зрения абсолютного смысла, нельзя указать в каком именно месте пребывает ум (аспект пустотности ума), но на относительном уровне ум проявляется в виде света и звука (аспект его ясности).


Хм... звуковые колебания воздуха и волны света являются умом человека??? Интересная мысль...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Что-то я никогда не замечал чтобы от мыслей у меня в голове что-то гудело или светилось... Да и у других людей я не замечал какого-либо свечения в моменты мыслительной деятельности. Хотелось бы увидеть пояснения как высказывание "ум проявляется в виде света и звука" соотносится с наблюдаемой действительностью?

Ну, и, собственно, ближе к теме: как в звуке и свете передается память о прошлых жизнях?

----------


## Буль

> Господа скептики, ещё раз обращаю ваше внимание на тот факт, что в исследованиях Яна Стивенсона из более трёх тысяч детских воспоминаний информация проверялась и почти в половине случаев подтвердилась реальными фактами. Как, например, в случае одной индийской девочки, которая в один прекрасный день заявила родителям, что прежде у неё были другие папа и мама. Она назвала своё имя из прошлой жизни и город, в котором жила, а также имена своих прежних родителей. Эта информация была проверена и полностью подтвердилась. По описаниям девочки был найден дом, где она когда-то жила. Её прежние родители подтвердили, что у них действительно был ребенок с таким именем, как назвала эта девочка, и что он умер от какой-то болезни.


Это подтверждает то, что такая девочка действительно жила и умерла. И так же подтверждает то, что новая девочка достоверно знала инормацию о старой девочке. Но это никак не потверждает то что *новая девочка* является инкарнацией *старой*. 




> Мда, не ожидал. Я понимаю, что некоторым материалистически настроенным людям, сколько не рассказывай о таких случаях, их скепсис достаточно трудно пробить. Но странно, когда эти факты подвергают сомнению буддисты.


А что - буддистам предписано принимать всё на веру?

Что касается лично меня - если я найду *действительно неопроверживые* факты реинкарнаций - я их приму. Но пока я таких фактов не знаю.




> Вообще не вижу ничего сверх-естественного в past life regression и знаю методику. Человек вводится в состояние гипноза, и киноленту его жизни отматывают назад до момента входа в утробу (поэтому метод и называется regression) и потом спрашивают, помнит ли он то, что было перед этим.


А на каком основании безоговорочно считается что он говорит правду?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

To Бао:

Мысль ясна. Дальшейшее обсуждение нецелесообразно.

----------


## Won Soeng

Обычно люди и за жизнь своего тела умудряются по нескольку сознаний переродиться, что уж говорить о потоке сознания между телами?  :Smilie: 
Только одно, но твердо и без балагана - ЧТО перерождается? Только это. Пока это не ясно, остальное - домыслы и досужие фантазии разрушающие практику, ведущие прочь от аннутара самьяк самбодхи.
Тем кто очень хочет вспомнить о прошлых жизнях, Вас не затруднит вспомнить, с какой стороны от Вас лежала погремушка, когда Вы засыпали в три месяца? Или хотя бы, какой стороной к стене Вы сегодня поставили зубную щетку в ванной?
Информация, которая есть проявлением сознания не находится в мозге. В мозгу лишь отражается ее некоторый фрагмент. Не понимая что есть сознание, что есть восприятие и что есть перерождение - очень легко впасть в заблуждение о том, КТО жил в прошлой жизни, и откуда информация о каком-нибудь кладе. Сегодня Вы написали на этом форуме слова, когда эхо этих слов затихнет окончательно? Нет такого числа кальп.

----------


## Won Soeng

Цитата:
Сообщение от Бао
Ну сознание находится в голове (в мозге) - а вот где находится память о прошлых жизнях - ума не приложу... 


Не факт, кстати, на счет мозга.



> Не факт, кстати, на счет мозга.


Александр, примите 30 ударов, Вы только сомневаетесь, этого недостаточно. У Вас есть точный ответ?

----------


## Won Soeng

Бао, память о прошлых жизнях находится там же, где находится и главная причина зарождения сознания. Где это? ;-)
Откуда приходит начало вдоха?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Бао, жизнь о прошлых жизнях находится там же, где находится и главная причина зарождения сознания. Где это? ;-)
> Откуда приходит начало вдоха?


Да, именно там.  :Smilie:  Это и имелось в виду под пустотной сущностью ума. Ум пуст от самобытия, следовательно, нельзя сказать откуда он появляется, где пребывает и куда уходит. Но это лишь - одна дхармакаическая сторона медали. 

В относительном измерении индивида (прана и тело) ум проявляется как спонтанная игра световых лучей (лунги, тигле и тца). Разумеется, это не тот свет, который воспринимается глазными яблоками. 100 мирных и гневных "божеств" символизируют эту игру ума.

"Радиостанция" же находится, как сказано на стр. 87, в сердечной чакре. Именно, туда стекаются все праны (солнечные и лунные) в момент умирания.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, память о прошлых жизнях находится там же, где находится и главная причина зарождения сознания. Где это? ;-)
> Откуда приходит начало вдоха?


Я не знаю! Я честное слово не знаю что такое "главная причина зарождения сознания", уж не говоря о том где такое чудо находится! Опять же меня забавляет оценивающая способность сознания - выделить "главное"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

Бао  :Smilie:  сознание находится в голове (в мозге)

----------


## Буль

> Да, именно там.  Это и имелось в виду под пустотной сущностью ума. Ум пуст от самобытия, следовательно, нельзя сказать откуда он появляется, где пребывает и куда уходит.


Если о чём-то нельзя сказать где оно находится, откуда оно появляется и куда уходит - то откуда известно что оно существует?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

> Бао  сознание находится в голове (в мозге)


А где же ево "главная" причина?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> А где же ево "главная" причина?


В этих вот буквах на экране

----------


## Ho Shim

> А вообще, в буддизме, традиционно память не признается достоверным источником познания. Так что воспоминаниями прошлые жизни не доказать. И действительно, как воспоминания отличить от фантазий?


 :Smilie:  Действительно, как сон отличить от реальности? Ущипнуть себя за нос можно и во сне! Встретил воспоминания прошлых жизней - убей воспоминания прошлых жизней  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Даже если лично Будда сказал Буддисту о памяти прошлых жизней - это не повод рассказывать о реальности существования прошлых жизней. Ловушка "нельзя отбрасывать факты" рождается когда за факты принимаются рассказы о впечатлениях, возможно основанных на этих фактах.
Лишь когда ясно, что и как перерождается, невозможно попасть в сомнения относительно памяти о прошлых жизнях. 
Который нынче час? Как осознается информация о времени? Если это не понятно, не понятно само прошлое, и не понятно само сознание. Как на фоне иллюзий о прошлом, о времени, о сознании всерьез обсуждать чьи-то впечетления о каких-то фактах?

----------


## Буль

BTR, очень жаль что технически поблагодарить за сообщение можно только один раз!

Делаю это ещё 3 раза на словах  :Smilie:

----------


## Влад

С точки зрения тибетского буддизма, возможно ещё одно объяснение: одержимость мирскими духами.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Если о чём-то нельзя сказать где оно находится, откуда оно появляется и куда уходит - то откуда известно что оно существует?


А мадхъямики, мудрецы утонченного и прницательного ума, - искусны в методах постижения двух истин и поэтому определили их даже без запаха противоречия, найдя, таким образом, подлинный замысел Победителя. Благодоря этому возникли великое восхищение и почтение к нашему Учителю и Его Учению, вызывающее совершенно искренние слова, которые они вновь и вновь изрекают чистым и громким голосом: " Разумные! *Пустота* от самобытия означает *обусловленное возникновение*, а не ничто, - небытие способного функционировать!"  Чже Цонкапа.

----------


## PampKin Head

Замысел Победителя изложен доступно и прямо в тех же 4-х Благородных Истинах, Дзонкапе привет.

----------


## Игорь Ю

Стивенсон много дичи писал про то например, что родинки остаются на местах прошлых травм. К стартовой мессаге. Я таак понял тут оффтоп полностью не наказуем и легализован. Все темы распыляются.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Да... Сильно же меня в прошлой жизни корячило


Меня, наверное, сильнее. =)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> И вот сегодня я нашёл в Интернете любопытную статью: «Канадка утверждает, что является реинкарнацией Мэрилин Монро». 
> http://www.news.rin.ru/news///83656/2//


Судя по жизнеописаниям Мерлин Монро -- у нее не было особых способностей, кроме, как вертеться перед камерой. Обычная захваченность мирским, отсутствие понимания непостоянства, неосознанная смерть.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Сразу оговорюсь, что я не призываю никого заниматься past life regression. Считаю, что это скорее вредно, чем полезно.



Насколько знаю, у Станислова Грофа был научный подход. То есть после воспоминаний под гипнозом и лcд, они перепроверялись в реальном мире. Большинство воспоминаний проверить было трудно. Но были случаи, когда вспоминались какие-то детали, которые потом могли обнаружить в архивах.  К сожалению большинство воспоминаний были печальными и связаны были с такими "яркими" моментами, как казни, гибель, войны и тп... Другое увы вспомнить намного труднее, поэтому если говорят, что кто-то был аристократом, то это 99.99% фантазии. Простая жизнь аристократа ничем не славится таким, что оставило бы большой след на следующее воплощение.

----------

